# Import Duty on Watches - USA



## Docrwm

As everyone is keenly aware







I got my Fortis from Singapore (thanks Chong). It arrived in <36 hours via FedEx. Best darn delivery service I've ever received!

One of the questions that was hard to find answers to online, or even among WIS, was how much import duty would I have to pay?









I received the bill from FedEx. Let me say that despite not having an account with them they did not hold the item until the duty and fees were paid, but rather delivered the item and sent me an invoice about 10 days later









There is apparently an amount that is duty-free on watches but that does not obtain in this case.

Duty was figured on three components for the watch:

1 - Movement

2 - Case

3 - Strap or Band

One issue is how much of the total cost should be allocated to each category. FedEx contacted me via phone and then emailed me their Watch Worksheet - yes, they had a worksheet specifically for importation of watches into the US









I had several questions and was able to email the expediter at FedEd and get nearly immediate answer to each









Once faxed back he told me that they would forward the information to Customs or the clearing house (private firm that works as a surrogate for customs). Once they got the bill FedEx would pay it and invoice me









So, what's the cost for $1200 of declared value?

1 - Movement = Flat Fee of $1.53








But wait, they had to figure a value for this so that the remainder could be put into the other categories. So, when I sent in the form it had declaration section on each category. I used Ofrei's amount for a replacment 7750 and Customs agreed with that - I gave them the web citation for the source of the amount and that seemed to be helpful as the FedEx clerk told me that when commercial online sources were used Customs nearly never challenged them or changed the amount.







$741 with shipping and fees.

2 - Case = $318 at 4.2% = $13.26
This was determined by taking the total and subtracting both the movement (above) and the strap (below)

3 - Strap or Band = $100 at 2% = $2.00
This was a figure I got from eBay as a replacement fee for a Fortis band. I now realize that it is about $45 low because I quoted the old non-curved band but its still in the ballpark.

So, total cost for import duty and fees? 
$1.53 + $13.36 + $2.00 +$5 = $21.89









FedEx only charged a $5 fee for processing and handling all this for me!
















Hope that helps folks who are interested or concerned about what the "hidden" Customs charges are likely to be on a watch they buy from overseas.


----------



## polishammer

Not bad, but many will mark the watch as a "gift" thus avoiding those additional costs.


----------



## Docrwm

polishammer said:


> Not bad, but many will mark the watch as a "gift" thus avoiding those additional costs.


I'm not comfortable with fraud.:think:


----------



## cuckoo4watches

me neither Rob.
and, I think with marking a pkg as a 'gift' there is a limit to how much insurance
can be taken out on it.
personally, I'd rather pay the extra fees and know that what I am getting is safe
while on route and fully insured in case something happens.
thanks for that info by the way, I am sure a lot of guys buying from overseas
will find that little tidbit very helpful.
enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Docrwm

cuckoo4watches said:


> me neither Rob.
> and, I think with marking a pkg as a 'gift' there is a limit to how much insurance
> can be taken out on it.
> personally, I'd rather pay the extra fees and know that what I am getting is safe
> while on route and fully insured in case something happens.
> thanks for that info by the way, I am sure a lot of guys buying from overseas
> will find that little tidbit very helpful.
> enjoy your new watch!


Thanks. Insurance on a gift is zero because it has no declared value. Some, elsewhere, have said they've never paid import duty and when questioned they had always used EMS or the Post Office. I've never had duty on shipments through those carriers either but there is a $300 exclusion from duty in the US for importation of watches. So, couriers are much more likely to result in duty if the item is $300US +.


----------

